# Worth going to doctors again?



## link (Mar 1, 2016)

Basically same symptoms:

The usual, constant diarrhea, going to the bathroom 2-3 times before work, constant need to go, pain, weird rumblings if I ignore urges, constipation flare ups (although this rarely happens anymore) missing trips out of fear of not having a bathroom, interfering with work, interfering with traveling (ex, not wanting to go into city because If I get attack while riding train.....i'm screwed lol), only able to jog in morning after bm, otherwise pain and bm attack will happen when jogging (granted I jog decently far)

Bonus issue is bleeding from hemorrhoid/fissure....lucky me. This isn't the main issue, but obviously having diarrhea constantly causes excessive irritation in the area thus making the problem worse.

Also, I was never chronically depressed or anything, right now I am, not going to lie, but other that is definitely not the cause.

Doctor experience:

So, years (9?) ago I went to a proctologist for ibs symptoms, but primarily for rectal bleeding issues (bleeding from my ass freaked me out when it kept happening.) Before this point I had ibs and bathroom issues for a couple of years, but I just sort of thought it was me (plus, having a doctor look at your ass as a younger male is embarrassing; for me anyways.)

Had a colonoscopy, doctor said I had hemorrhoids, not worth removing, and the fact I have to go to the bathroom and have constant pain is in my head......like I use physic powers to produce diarrhea.

Was given citrucel, and prepartion H, neither did anything and preparation H.......I just can't take it, it made me instantly go the bathroom (defeats the purpose of it as you are not supposed to do that.)

Went to a different proctologist a year later, told me I had an anal fissure, said he could remove it, no help with ibs symptons. He said they were in my head again. Scheduled the surgery, the doctor didn't want to do it as it could cause more harm or whatever bs he said.

Gave up on doctors at this point, then didn't have insurance for a bit, but still, I gave up.

Now:

It is getting in the way of work and things I want to do and I just can't take it anymore.

Question:

Worth going to a doctor, any particular specialty (ex gastro over proctologst?)

Since this is years later, I am hoping maybe doctors are better informed and there are better treatments for ibs. I really do not want to go through the same bs again where some doctor is going to tell me I'm hallucinating and diarrhea isn't coming out of me. It is a pretty humiliating feeling to have someone stick something in your ass and then tell you your crazy and imagining being ill. I am also not good at following regimented treatments (not sure how to phrase that), i'm more of a cut this off or give me a shitload of pills if you can't, which I realize isn't the ibs way, but I'd rather go a rout like that.


----------



## Renie5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi,
I feel the same. I have been suffering from IBS-A for about 11 yrs. But recently more so IBS-D. I do have anal fissures also. I am currently out of work because I couldn't manage it. I think the constant every day battle, the depression and anxiety became all too much. I isolated myself due to the embarrassment of having the condition and started having suicidal thoughts but still felt silly talking about it!! I also found speaking with doctors and specialists very frustrating. They didn't seem to understand how bad my quality of life was. I have seen a lot of doctors!. I was palmed off constantly with no real plan or response to manage my symptoms. It was embarrassing too.

A breakthrough for me was when a doctor said to try Colofac ( Mebeverine 135mg) medication. Its an antispasmodic. I felt it helped my diarrhea symptoms to an extent and I could work more. Any relief I was happy with! I eventually found a good General Practitioner who really started looking into what was wrong with me. When I was unable to work he got me to do heaps of tests. My stool sample came back with multiple bacteria and parasites in my gut. There was one bug that was antibiotic resistant 'blastocystis hominis' which was the worst! My last sample was negative after going on very strong antibiotics. Most doctors don't recognize this parasite as a problem so handling that with specialists and doctors was an experience in itself!! At one stage I was having 10-15 bowel motions daily. Now I'm at the repairing stage. Having many probiotics one being saccharomyces boulardii which helps with the diarhhea as well.

Out of all the diets Ive tried ,including FODmaps, the elimination diet helped me figure out which foods had my gut in a constant state of inflammation. I was told I was intolerant to Salicylates, Gluten, Dairy, Artificial Colours and Preservatives. When I changed my toothpaste it made a world of difference. Overall I improved about 60%. I found a good kinesiologist which was helpful too but had to seize due to the financial cost.

I am in less pain and discomfort these days. Still a long way to go. Treatment ongoing, still seeing a Gastroenterologist, Gynecologist and Dietitian. My personal experience is to find a good doctor. I used to have complete trust in their opinions which made me ignore it and just get worse every year. Now I see that what I've felt is not in my head or just anxiety and should be taken much more seriously so it didn't get as bad as it did. I really hope you find out whats causing all these issues for you or a medication that makes life that little bit easier!
Renie


----------



## link (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank for the reply. Sorry your still battling but you gave me some good info, i'd have never even imagined toothpaste could mess with you.


----------

